# is there a firmware update for audi radio to play media over bluetooth?



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 2013 Allroad with the non-mmi radio set up. Apparently when this car was sold the height of technology was a fancy plug in the glovebox with which to plug in my iPod (hahah how quaint). Now, the radio does do bluetooth and media but not at the same time. I can make phone calls, but when media is chosen it wants a physical device to be connected.

So, I was wondering if y'all know if there is a firmware update that might allow me to play my media from my phone over bluetooth instead of needing the plug?

Thanks all

- Your friendly neighborhood new Audi owner.


----------



## PAFirefighter11 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am running this $90 gizmo in my 2012 A3 TDI:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07428GPCL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is worth every penny as I now have both my music AND Google Maps voiceover on my car speakers.

Here's the 2013 version I found on Amazon. Just confirm it's correct for your setup:
https://smile.amazon.com/Bovee-Bluetooth-2013-allroad-quattro/dp/B07426MSBC/ref=sr_1_6


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks! I checked that out already. I realize that the height of technology in 2013 was to plug in your iPod ... But I was hoping there was a way to bring this mmi setup into 2019 (Where we're going, we don't need..... Wires). Oh well.. guess it'll be the next car I buy... I want one with adaptive cruise anyway....Using one's brakes manually is soooo 2015.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## junchen (Mar 9, 2015)

bailyta said:


> So, I was wondering if y'all know if there is a firmware update that might allow me to play my media from my phone over bluetooth instead of needing the plug?


No firmware update available. You can buy a simple aux to Bluetooth adapter to play music from your phone or ami to Bluetooth adapter, depending on if your car has aux or ami (audi music interface. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

